# Leo Gecko -feces stuck in anal opening



## Halcyon26 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi all,

I have a 12 year old female leopard gecko, today while helping her remove some left over shed on her toes I noticed what looks like dried feces inside her anal flap. I've never noticed it before, but before I panic and take her to the vet I thought I'd ask if anyone else has ever noticed something similar, as it's not unusual for other animals to have dirty bottoms, I've just never noticed it before on the gecko.

There is no swelling or blood, so I don't think it's a prolapse. And otherwise she's as lively and hungry as normal. I'm going to take her to the vet if it is still there in 2 days or after her next poo, whichever is sooner. I've got my fingers crossed that it'll just come off when she next goes to the toilet, but any advice or opinion is welcome. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a male who gets "clogged up" (not from feaces :whistling2 a little from time to time down there. A luke warm bath and cotton wool bud does the trick usually. Be careful as if it is really dried on you could pull some skin away. If unsure at all get a vets advice.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

as Mike says I'd gently soak/wash the area around the flap but I would not clean inside (leave that to a vet) ~ I would ask though if anything has changed food/heat wise of late and are her feaces looking normal or runny?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> as Mike says I'd gently soak/wash the area around the flap but I would not clean inside (leave that to a vet) ~ I would ask though if anything has changed food/heat wise of late and are her feaces looking normal or runny?


Yes, maybe I wasn't clear. I do not clean inside, any blockages with my male come away with gentle wipes around the outside.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yup, its bottom bath time. Shouldn't need a vet unless you have other concerns such as diarrhoea


----------



## Halcyon26 (Nov 9, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> as Mike says I'd gently soak/wash the area around the flap but I would not clean inside (leave that to a vet) ~ I would ask though if anything has changed food/heat wise of late and are her feaces looking normal or runny?


Thanks for the replies Mike and Sleepy. No, nothing has changed and the faeces looks the same as always.
I didn't think of just bathing her, it seems so obvious now. I'll give it a go tomorrow, is it ok to use a damp cotton bud to help remove it, or should I just splash the area with the water?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Damp cotton bud will be fine as long as you don't push it inside the vent


----------



## Halcyon26 (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys.

I gave her a soak, the poo was quite dried on, I don't know how long it was in there. I used a cotton bud and also tweezers to gently remove most of it, so the opening looks pretty clean and clear now. Except that if I lift the flap up, there a two small bits stuck in each corner that won't come out and I don't want to pull them.
Do you think I should be concerned about those little bits, it seems like a bit of an overreaction to go to the vet about them but at the same time I don't want them causing an infection. 

Should I just keep an eye on her, checking that she's clean regularly and hope the bits I can't get come off on there own in time/next shed?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Personally I would just keep an eye on her and hope that those bits come off when she has a poo or sheds.


----------

